# Meta Steckachse geht auf



## SeppelGeppel (19. Mai 2019)

Hi,
Bei meinem Commencal Meta Am V3 von 2017 geht immerwieder beim fahren die Schnellspann Steckachse hinten einfach so auf.
Mein Kumpel hat das 2016 Modell vom V3 und ebenfalls dieses Problem.
Er hat sich jetzt eine Steckachse ohne Schnellspanner gekauft, jedoch muss er immernoch pro Ausfahrt (4-6 Stunden) draimal nachziehen.
Ich prüfe sie dann immer mal wieder und ziehe sie dann auch so 8mal nach.
Ich weiß nicht woran das liegt. Habe schon paar mal von dem Problem gehört aber noch keine Lösung gefunden.
Denkt ihr Schraubensicherungslack erfüllt da sein Job ?

Freundliche Grüße und Danke


----------



## 4Stroke (19. Mai 2019)

Ab 2:10

Sicher das der Schnellspanner korrekt eingestellt ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

